# Hank...still in a Forum adding mood?



## Scafremon (Dec 11, 2006)

With the Tuning Tips forum being such a hit, I thought you might like to shoot for another success.

I really think the Track Building forum could use some sub-forums (much like you do with RC Vehicles/RC Articles). Not neccesarily seperate forums, but even subs of this forum.

My first suggestion would be "Power", and could include Power Supplies, Track Wiring, Track Power Taps, and even Controllers (although Controllers I think would make a nice subforum).

Another idea would be "Lap Timing Hardware/Software".

From my experience, these are a couple of the first 'detail' things that someone new to slots wants to get a grasp of. I think if a newbie thinking of building a track found this forum, and saw this organization of topics, plus the valuable info inside the forums, they would be hooked on hanging around to learn.

Just a thought. I'd be happy to try and populate them with a few existing topic-specific threads already existing.

Jeff


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Hey why don't you link some of your previous track post here for an example!*

Jeff,

That sounds like a good idea. Have seen your track layout here at HT and you certainly have some great things you could post in a new sub forum. 

Heck I just took apart one of my AFX bleachers after hooking it up first to see what it sounded like....nothing like I thought. Well there are 2 motors that needed to be oiled. Will post picks of it here soon. Kinda funky that as you accelerate it gets louder and is kinda weird sounding....Don't know about hooking this one up. Maybe have a switch in one of the hook up wires to just turn it off and on.....pics soon (they are taken already just gotta post them later....Yawn. Goodnight).

Bob...zilla


----------



## Tycoarm (Jan 7, 2006)

Scaf,
I think those two sub forums would definatly help some of the newcomers and even some of us old timers as well including myself.
I know I will looking for help when it comes time to add a lap counter/timing system.


----------



## rudykizuty (Aug 16, 2007)

Scafremon said:


> With the Tuning Tips forum being such a hit, I thought you might like to shoot for another success.
> 
> I really think the Track Building forum could use some sub-forums (much like you do with RC Vehicles/RC Articles). Not neccesarily seperate forums, but even subs of this forum.
> 
> ...


AMEN to all of the above.


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

Great idea! 

Roger Corrie


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Agreed! Knowledge is power.


----------



## cagee (Apr 20, 2007)

I'd like to find out how to setup a lap timer.


----------



## Scafremon (Dec 11, 2006)

With the new forum software running smooth, this might be a good time Hank to revisit the idea of adding sub-forums in the track building thread.

I'd be willing to do like I did on the Tuning Forum, and identify threads to quickly populate the new sub categories. I bet some others would help too.

If we decided on, say, four sub categories, then maybe 4 of us could grap a topic, and start organizing.

Any volunteers?

As previously mentioned, some possible sub-forums might be:


Power (Power Supplies, Wiring, Controllers)
Timing Software/Hardware
Track Tuning/Maintenance
Landscaping/Scenery
Table Construction / Track Layouts
Just a few ideas - anyone have others?


----------



## mmheyho (Jan 3, 2008)

As a new newbie I would love to see the above mentioned sub forums.


----------



## jstudrawa (Mar 20, 2008)

It would help new folks a lot, like me. I've been reading back threads but they get convoluted and the info is lost (not really, but when folks don't look anymore...).

I like the idea.


----------



## ScottD961 (Jan 31, 2008)

This sounds like a great idea and since i am gearing up for a big layout build it would sure help out - ALOT !


----------



## Scafremon (Dec 11, 2006)

Thanks for the thread-bumps guys. :thumbsup: 
I think organization is key if we want this site to be an information source, instead of a blog forum.

I recently read a fantastic article on how organized forums are so much more appealing then topic-of-the-moment type forums. I downloaded it and saved it for future reference.

If only I could find where I saved it, I'd post it here.....


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

> I recently read a fantastic article on how organized forums are so much more appealing then topic-of-the-moment type forums.


I agree, but a lot of what we're talking about here already exists in the form of the hoslotcarracing.com web site. Are we looking to replicate and expand on that same concept in a more interactive community driven forum, minus the for-sale elements? 

I really like the idea of a multi-role forum with some parts being how-to articles and reference material that's longer lived and less chatty. Today all of the forums are a combination of chat and info/how-to but they are all co mingled together and it's hard to find older stuff and sort wheat from chaff. On the other hands I find forums that allow pinning of posts inside the forum to be extremely annoying because eventually half the page is pinned stuff that you are sick of looking at and the forum takes on an almost dead look.

I propose that we have a special forum hierarchy dedicated to "permanent" stuff that we all want to keep around as a library of reference material. Perhaps the key to success is making it a little harder for material to get into that forum by not allowing direct posting into it. For example, we could establish a special forum called the "HobbyTalk How To Library - for Slot Cars" or something similar. We'd then use the other forums, any one of the "chat forums" to submit articles for review and approval by the community. Once everyone agreed, say through voting, or a review committee, that an article met the requirements for submission into "The Library" it would go in there (using a mechanism that Hank would provide) and become a permanent community resource. We could collectively set the standard for what gets in there, things like ease of understanding, use of pictures that clearly show the concepts, techniques that involve materials available to the members of the community, a reasonable skill level, adherence to a certain format, etc. We'd agree on a set of standards that we all think makes good articles that are worth keeping around and taking up space. With some sort of submission criteria the hope is that all of the articles look and feel similar and like part of the collective whole that The Library represents. 

The existing chat forums would remain intact or perhaps be pared down to a smaller number. The whole idea is to keep the impromptu chat/stream of consciousness stuff around because it is the day to day pulse of the board, but at the same time establish some sort of special forum or area dedicated to high quality and longer lived content can be placed and serve as a collective resource that anyone can contribute to, but in a more meaningful way.


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

Bill Hall said:


> Agreed! Knowledge is power.


For some of us knowledge could be dangerous. :lol::lol: Electricity, power supplies, power tabs, and wiring sounds like snap crackle and pop to me. "Do you smell smoke?  "


----------



## Scafremon (Dec 11, 2006)

AfxToo said:


> The whole idea is to keep the impromptu chat/stream of consciousness stuff around because it is the day to day pulse of the board, but at the same time establish some sort of special forum or area dedicated to high quality and longer lived content can be placed and serve as a collective resource that anyone can contribute to, but in a more meaningful way.


Those are great ideas:thumbsup:

But for starters, I was hoping for a few subforums under the current "Track Building" thread. Just a little bit of organization is all.


----------

